# Propane vs. Kerosene



## sunnyD_3 (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to get a back up heating source because I don't have a fireplace. I am thinking of getting the propane heater called the Big Buddy by Mr. Heater. I don't like the smell of kerosene unless I'm out camping. Is there any good reason why I should get kerosene over propane?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I am a big proponent of Propane.

*1. It stores indefinitely. *
With the price of K-1 and Diesel, that should be a BIG consideration!

Don't store the containers in the house in case a seal gives up in the container valves, but it will store for a VERY long time without loosing potency.

*2. No smell* (stink) and virtually no fumes from propane.
You will still need a good carbon monoxide detector and to have the house or unit properly vented so the exhaust doesn't build up, 
But your house, cloths and everything else won't stink like kerosene all the time.

*3. No spillage* when refueling your appliances.
Kerosene stinks, spills, needs funnels, catch pans, ect.
With Propane you simply change over from one bottle to another and you are done.

*4. Container Sizes.*
Everything from hand held propane torch tank sized to 100 pound tanks are portable and easily storeable.

You can refill the smaller tanks off a large tank at home with a couple of adapters available from about any camping or hardware department.

20 pound Gas Grill tanks come to mind right away since they are about perfect for portable, but fairly long term use.

You can move up from there to 30 & 40 pound tanks like fork lifts and camping trailers use, or up to a 100 Pound tank (the kind you see two of outside of older homes a lot, about 5 feet tall and set side by side)

If you want to go even larger, then you can have both above ground and under ground LARGE storage tanks.
Most propane places will furnish the tank for free if you agree to buy your propane from them...

*5. Since there are SO MANY propane appliances on the market*, you can run everything from small torches, heaters, lights to full size furnaces and refrigerators off propane or CNG.

About every large boat or large RV has a dual fuel Electricity/Propane refrigerators, and there are even propane fueled air conditioners and freezers out there!

You can find every type of camping equipment you can think of powered by Propane if you are into 'Emergency' and Portable...
Toasters, Ovens, Cooking Stoves, Lights, ect.

Even Keg beer coolers with built in taps powered by propane!


----------

